# Traffic Techs



## Timmy449 (14 Feb 2021)

I am looking to potentially re muster to traffic tech, can anyone comment on if this is consider a good trade?

What are the pros and cons?

My goal would be to end up a loadmaster, is it fairly easy to get the qual or is it something only few get to do?

Any other info would be great!


----------



## CBH99 (16 Feb 2021)

There aren’t many traffic techs on this forum I’m afraid.  If any??

I’ve had several friends re-muster to Traffic Tech and they all seem to genuinely love it. I know here in Edmonton, they all seem to think very highly of their CoC - and I’ve seen their CoC treat them in fantastic ways ☺️

I know that isn’t what you were looking for. But I hope that helps somehow


----------



## Timmy449 (16 Feb 2021)

That's kinda what I hear too, which is why I'm thinking about the trade. Thank you for your response!


----------

